# Lead Molds



## SlinginDylan (Jan 7, 2011)

Does anyone know how to make lead molds?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

As was said, LEE molds are very reasonably priced and function quite well. I've had about a dozen LEE molds and never had much to complaint about.

http://slingshotforu...3-more-casting/

http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/422-ammo-casting/

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

There are a couple of ways to make them, you can either machine them or you can cast them from aluminum. But unless you already have the machines it would be cheaper to buy them already made. It's possible that you could use a ball nose endmill in a drill press to create the half round shape in each half of the mold, then manually cut the gates and risers, but I think it would probably be better to just buy them.

Chris


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Good molds are so cheap, I would consider making one only for the "Hey! Look what I made" factor.

If you want perfect, no sprue round balls, go with a Lee double cavity. For almost all slingshot shooting, Do-It molds are plenty good enough. I bought my 15 cavity (8x.44/7x.50) from Zeiner's. (http://www.zeiners.c...shotpellet.html) Zeiner's also sells a 20 cavity (11x.31/9x.38). Either model is $28.86 plus shipping. The Do-It MSRP is $39.00.


----------



## John McKean (Dec 24, 2010)

As a longtime pourer of fishing jig heads,it is easy,as most have stated above, to purchase various shape jighead molds from Cabelas ,etc -just pour lead without the hooks for slingshot ammo! However, it is quite simple and less expensive to make a perfectly functional lead mold out of a plaster-of-paris and a small cardboard box !! In the "old days" many of us anglers used plaster-of-paris molds and had no problems, other than they don't last forever (then just make another mold!).


----------



## Matt (Mar 6, 2010)

Or you could wait untill hoganscastings release their new range of ammo moulds, atleast thats what I would do. I have a couple of Lee roundball moulds, but I would really prefer a gang mould, like the ones hogans have in the works, it is _much_ faster to make a lot of ammo with 10 cavities instead of 2







.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Matt said:


> Or you could wait untill hoganscastings release their new range of ammo moulds, atleast thats what I would do. I have a couple of Lee roundball moulds, but I would really prefer a gang mould, like the ones hogans have in the works, it is _much_ faster to make a lot of ammo with 10 cavities instead of 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While I am sure that Hogans Castings molds will be a good deal for Europeans, I seriously doubt that someone living in California will be able to get one delivered to his door for about US$35.00, which is about what the Do-It gang molds cost. I'm betting it will be closer to $75.00 delivered in US.

And for what it's worth, I can produce ammo from my Lee 2 cavity, which has a sprue cutter, just about as fast as I can from my Do-It mold, which does not. Cutting sprues with a side-cutter takes time.


----------



## FURGLE (Feb 20, 2011)

do you reckon these will be ok?? http://www.midwayuk.com/apps/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?SaleItemID=128396 and does any one know if they ship to the uk ??


----------



## FURGLE (Feb 20, 2011)

I've seen another one on ebay that does 8 at a time I reckon that will be better


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

I ordered from here it was £25 including postage I think http://www.henrykrank.com/lee.html
You may not save any time with the larger one as it probably doesn't have a sprue cutter. and cutting off the bits with side cutters takes time.


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

For all of you interested in molding lead/and or buying molds and shot, I would suggest looking at this site.......

http://www.logcabinonline.com/

They seem to have everything there, including good priced Lee and Lyman ball and conical molds, etc. They also have fantastic lead ball prices all ready to go for those not looking to mold themselves

I was told about this place from an avid muzzle-loader hunter who occasionally molds his own ammo because he hunts so much. He said that this site has the best priced ammo and equipment he has seen online...

I hope this helps a bit

Cheers -John


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

Just buy LEE molds and A Lee melter/smelter.

This is what I have...........MELTER.......

http://cgi.ebay.com/LEE-ELECTRIC-MELTER-MELTING-PRODUCTION-POT-SPOUT-/330487093104?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cf290d770

MOLD.........

http://cgi.ebay.com/LEE-NO-90448-490-ROUND-BALL-BULLET-MOLD-/120693111362?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c19deba42

WEIGHTS.......

http://cgi.ebay.com/Lot-Of-25-Pounds-Bullet-Casting-Metal-Lead-Ingots_W0QQitemZ260550735063QQcategoryZ71118QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp4340.m8QQ_trkparmsZalgo%3DMW%26its%3DC%26itu%3DUCC%26otn%3D5%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D7586064992039658176


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi ERdept,

You're bang on with your suggestion! That set-up is exactly what I am currently using. I have the LEE Production Pot IV, a double cavity LEE .375" mold and a double cavity .440" mold. I visit the local wheel shops for old wheel weights.

When I'm working at high speed I can do 450-500 balls an hour. I could do more if I had 3 or 4 double-cavity molds going at once. Fill, fill, fill, dump, fill, dump, fill, dump, fill, etc. Many years ago, I was casting pistol bullets with two 4-cavity molds and could do 800-850 an hour. I would do a couple thousand in a short afternoon.

http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/423-more-casting/

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## FURGLE (Feb 20, 2011)

I think ile go with a lee mould


----------

